# Dewalt 625ek - first impression



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

My first router was a green Bosch 800w, then blue Bosch 900w and for a long time I thought that they were the best all over. Then I bought an AEG 1400 for a router table and it has been excellent. As I looked for a heavy and high powered router I couldn´t resist a nice price for the 1/2 inch Dewalt 625 at Axminsters in UK. Half of the price in Sweden. So far a nice surprise. Very easy and accurate fine adjustment and a plunge action that is very smooth. A long cord and good balance when plungerouting. Heavy, yes, put still manageable. I will remove the springs and put it in a table. Time will tell me more and an update will come when mounted in the table.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Look forward to the update and pictures please Hans.


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

*Working on the mount*

Started on the mount in my old office desk, transformed into a router table. First with the AEG, now getting the Dewalt in place. Haven´t figured out all yet but I´ll get there.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

The 625 has been my workhorse table router for around 15 years now. Invest in a fine depth adjustment knob which makes it much easy to set your bit depth. Here is a link I found on ebay but I'm sure a web search will find others.

Dewalt DW6966 Fine Depth Adjustment for The 624 625 Router | eBay


----------



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

I just installed an Elu 3338 (what the 625 was before B&D bought Elu and Dewalt bought B&D) in my newly built table. I used a Router Raizer. It works well, no need to remove the springs, easy to install.

Bryan


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the input. It´s in the table now, without the springs but no final solution to height adjustment. It is somewhat limited in the maximum height, the collet doesn´t come up as high as I would like. Don´t know yet if it will become an issue.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

DEWALT DW6966 Fine Depth Adjuster (For DW625) - Amazon.com


----------



## Bob and Bernie Bob (Feb 15, 2014)

Mine is in the table with the springs in it in a lift I made that adjusts from the top. 

An offset wrench and a screwdriver from the top used as a lever to depress the shaft lock button will let you work the collet. Bob


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Hans,

I am new here and its not possible for me to post a url. Google for "routerforums mike 45731-shop-made-router-lift.html#post376722" please, maybe the the Woodrat plunge bar is interesting for you.

I am also planning to buy a new router. I have a small Bosch, so the Dewalt 625 ist interesting for me too. Are you still pleased and would you still say "Heavy, yes, put still manageable."? I would not buy it, if only using it under a table makes sense.

Thanks a lot in advance and best regards to sweden!

Uwe


----------



## Blackronin (Mar 24, 2014)

baldir said:


> Thanks for the input. It´s in the table now, without the springs but no final solution to height adjustment. It is somewhat limited in the maximum height, the collet doesn´t come up as high as I would like. Don´t know yet if it will become an issue.


Hans,
I had the same collet height problem when I mounted my 625 in a Kreg table. On the advice of several forum members, I've ordered a Musclechuck to replace the DeWalt collet. As it's supposed to extend the collet height about 1/2 inch, hopefully this will cure the problem. In the interim I've been removing the router from the table to adjust height. It slows down the process, but for now it's all I can do.
Good luck to you!
Fred


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

Uwe, I´m still very pleased with the performance of the 625. I´ve used it in the table but also as a plunge router and it really is well balanced. The fence is good and the soft start is handy when it comes to plunge routing. I use a half inch collet and bits and there´s power enough for all the jobs I´ve used it for.


----------

